# State Contributory Pension --  Buy Back Years?



## Cloudnine (19 Mar 2013)

I will have worked in Ireland for 15 years by the time I retire at 65.  There are gaps in my record due to living abroad and years spent at university. I will, therefore, receive 15/30th of the state pension. 

Is it possible to buy back years to fill in the gaps in my employment record?


----------



## Gerry Canning (19 Mar 2013)

Cloudnine said:


> I will have worked in Ireland for 15 years by the time I retire at 65. There are gaps in my record due to living abroad and years spent at university. I will, therefore, receive 15/30th of the state pension.
> 
> Is it possible to buy back years to fill in the gaps in my employment record?


 Suggest , contact State Pensions, College Rd , Sligo.1890500000. 
They will update you on what pension you have and your options in Roi
Since you worked abroad you may also have entitlements in the other countries that is worth checking , eg even a few years in Uk grants entitlements.


----------



## gipimann (19 Mar 2013)

Note that State Pension is currently paid from age 66 rather than 65, and this will change in the coming years to 68.


----------



## Jim2007 (19 Mar 2013)

Cloudnine said:


> I will have worked in Ireland for 15 years by the time I retire at 65.  There are gaps in my record due to living abroad and years spent at university. I will, therefore, receive 15/30th of the state pension.
> 
> Is it possible to buy back years to fill in the gaps in my employment record?



Did you work for while abroad and if so which country?  It may be possible that contributions made abroad can be used to obtain a better pension.


----------



## Cloudnine (20 Mar 2013)

Hi Jim2007,
I calculated combining my years abroad (Canada - Ireland has a bilateral agreement) with my years in Ireland and it seems I will be better off applying for the pensions separately.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2013)

Don't just calculate your pension based on the number of years worked, get a copy of your contribution record (from welfare.ie) to make a more accurate calculation.

It is not possible in Ireland to buy back years but if you are not currently working in Ireland (or indeed are not working or in receipt of SW in the future) make sure to pay voluntary contributions. NEVER, EVER, EVER ALLOW A GAP TO OCCUR.

As you have mentioned Canada have an agreement with Ireland and it may be more advantageous to have separate part pensions but you can apply for that through the Irish pension office. As I am not clear on Canadian pension system, is it possible to buy back years there


----------



## SPC100 (8 Apr 2013)

It may or may not be relevant, but are they not in the middle of changing how pension payments will be calculated? I was under the impression that this was going to change in next number of years.


----------



## SPC100 (8 Apr 2013)

AFAIK You can pay voluntary contributions as Black sheep said. So that would be worth pursuing.


----------

